# C&C Generals: Zero Hour Online Play problem



## Mortaru (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok, so I recently bought First Decade, and have been trying to play various friends at Zero Hour, but I keep running into a problem.

After finding or hosting a game, we click launch, and the box appears detailing the processes the game is doing before the game starts. However, whenever it gets to the message "Waiting for probe response" it stops for a while, and then gives me the error message "Could not connect to other players."

I'm running the game with no firewall and no anti-virus programs running, just as it says in the manual, but it still doesn't connect. It doesn't happen every single time, but it does happen more often than it doesn't, and none of us know what the problem is.

My computer runs the game offline just fine, so I know my specs aren't the problem, and I have a 1meg broadband connection, which shouldn't be giving me any problems. About the only thing I can think of is that I'm on a Local Area Network connection, since I live in rented accomodation (yay for University), but that doesn't explain why it does work sometimes but not others.

I've tried the tech support FAQs on the EA website, and got nothing, so I turn to you guys... a forum I randomly found in a Google search 

Any help would be very appreciated, many thanks in advance.


----------

